# Sprayer



## Nstrand711 (Jul 21, 2015)

I am looking to get a sprayer for our property. However I am torn as I feel I need two... One for killer and one for fertilizer type things? Is there a cleaning procedure that would allow me to just use one sprayer, not accidentally mixing the past spray purpose with the current spray purpose? I get one for each is ideal... But dont have the budget for that...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't know what your budget is or what size sprayer or acreage you're looking at . Our sprayer has a rinse system on it and the end of the day I like to end up with a clean rinsed sprayer with about 50 gallons of fresh water in it.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Triple rinse and last time add a quart of household ammonia. No problems.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Depends on what your spraying, roundup or 2-4d is easy to get rinsed out, something clay based like atrazine can be a bit more involved.


----------

